# Floundering



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

I was just where to catch some flounder by gigging.My dad :notworthy: doesn't know that much and he always takes me but never really catch anything by gigging or by rod and reel.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

what kind of lights are you using (wading?) and what areas are you covering so far.


----------



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

we are using some of the ones with styrofome on them and a big stick light. wading some probably gonna stand on my new kayak.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

can you see clear bottom with these lights?..what is your power source.


----------



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

yes and we use a big heavy deep cycle marine battery.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

ok, so you drag a heavy battery like i used to do. I works, but it sure does wear you out. Try to get into LEDs if you can/afford specially if you'll be doing it from your kayak. Fishing lightsetc.com has some lights and some schematics for kayaks, etc. ALso 'sealark', a memeber here, does built some cool lights all powered by a small battery that you can put on a pouch or inside your kayak with ease. My buddy BANJO from the gcfc.com is deployed for a while, but I use the lihgts he makes. He s having a new set of wading lights coming out "the banjovies Night sticks IV" (i use the III's)... this on his return.

Now if you are comfortable with a heavy 12v. battery set up and all that is involved with that, lets jump into where do you need to go and get them flounder.

I usually wade gig, but also for the most part I use my boat to get to the "spot". I have a V hull and its kinda hard for me (solo) to pole it around. 

Use google map to help visualize the areas you'll be going. I find the fish in shallow water for the most part , meaning close to the bank, sometimes on only 3" of water sometimes deeper, like knee height. I am sure that thay are even deeper, but cant see 'm or wade that deep as you may guess. Look for bait, and soft grounds, walk really slow and concentrate. Evntually you ll see a track and figure 8 the area cause IT is around, trust me on that one...usually a track don't last long and gets erased with current intensity and other factors, but if you see a track ,a fresh track in this case, look for the fish. 

Sandbars, points, are good places to look, as well structure I'm pretty suire all the info I'm giving you its not new, it is common sense for the most part. Think like if you were the flounder itself and and say to your self " If I were a flounder"..."this is where i'd be" lol...it works.
Bring a Stringer, its nice to keep that flounder alive till you come out of the water (yes, they stay alive for the most part) remember where is bait, there is flounder. Now of course keep an eye on the weather, wind conditions and tides specially, it sure does help. Now the best advice I can give you is "just go" when you have the flounder fiver.. putting several hrs, in/on the water teaches you the rest needed to know... watch your sorroundings, tune your senses...its pretty cool at night out there. One last thing and maybe the most important. SAFETY FIRTST. Good luck, now go teach your dad how it is done.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Good advice Fishermon. My son could say the same thing! I'm just now rigging up for gigging (sic) and it's a whole nother batch of gear and equip. The most popular area is Ft Pickens in the fall...just watch out for the feds. Good Luck.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*2nd that*

Everything Fishermon said is right on. Just want to add this time of year the fish are constantly moving toward the gulf and where they are today, dosn't mean they will be there tomorrow. Try the areas close to any pass and after this cold front, they will probably be mostly gone for this year. Good Luck


----------

